# Sadly not the first time someone has done this



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

‘I was horrified’: Drivers report crated dog strapped to RV on highway during B.C. heat wave | Globalnews.ca 

I saw this a few days ago. The dog is now in the care of the SPCA. Note the timeline of the reported calls.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I had to stop reading halfway through. I was getting nauseated at the thought of it.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

This was hard to read. So heartbreaking.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

I have no words, just as bad as an American politician that strapped his dogs crate to the roof of his car, with the dog in it. Idiots abound! Stupidity should be more painful.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

I've read another news article that stressed "the dog was not seized by authorities". Wonder which is true?
Didn't Mitt Romney do something similar- put the dog on top of the car roof?
Those dog owners should have been arrested for animal cruelty.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Poor dog! Some people don’t deserve these magnificent animals


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't know. If the exhaust from the car was spewing on the dog that would be bad. I suppose it would depend on how hot it was. It did not look any different then a dog in a crate being transported in the back of a pick up truck. As long as the crate is secured, the dog is probably fine back there. Certainly better than people who let their dog's head hang out of the window, to lose an eye by a rock that anyone's vehicle might kick up. The dog in the crate in the back of the camper is unlikely to overheat as quickly as a dog in a parked car, unless the exhaust is spewing on them. The answer is to crate the dog in the camper and if you stop on the way to have dinner or whatever, and forget the dog is roasting in there, oh well. As for the dog being psychologically injured for being transported in such a way, that's ridiculous. Shelters have been know to transport animals and keep them in really crappy conditions. Whatever. These people were going on vacation and wanted to bring the dog with them. Scumbags!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

selzer said:


> I don't know. If the exhaust from the car was spewing on the dog that would be bad. I suppose it would depend on how hot it was. It did not look any different then a dog in a crate being transported in the back of a pick up truck. As long as the crate is secured, the dog is probably fine back there. Certainly better than people who let their dog's head hang out of the window, to lose an eye by a rock that anyone's vehicle might kick up. The dog in the crate in the back of the camper is unlikely to overheat as quickly as a dog in a parked car, unless the exhaust is spewing on them. The answer is to crate the dog in the camper and if you stop on the way to have dinner or whatever, and forget the dog is roasting in there, oh well. As for the dog being psychologically injured for being transported in such a way, that's ridiculous. Shelters have been know to transport animals and keep them in really crappy conditions. Whatever. These people were going on vacation and wanted to bring the dog with them. Scumbags!


I hope you are kidding. 
This is in no way similar to being secured in the box of a truck for all kinds of reasons. Not the least of which is that in a rear end collision the dog is dead.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

The problem, according to the article, is that was too hot! Dog should have been in the air conditioned cab of the truck. 
I personally would not put my dog back there, even with mild temperatures. I'd be constantly worried if they were OK


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, B.C. hit a high of 116 F that day. Just imagine, being out in the sun in that temperature! Poor dog! 

And, of course, the risk of dying in a rear-end collision. I would not even put my dog in the bed of a truck in a crate, unless the crate had something over it to protect the dog from flying debris at highway speeds.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, in the bed of the truck or in the back, the dog is somewhat protected from flying debris, because of the vehicle itself is in the way. And that was an airline crate, which further protected the dog, much moreso than a wire crate. If people fly with a big dog, they can't be constantly checking to make sure the dog is ok. In fact a lot of dogs do die when being flown, if the climate control doesn't work. But as for back of pick ups, hunters have boxes for dogs in the bed of their pick ups that they use all the time. As for a rear end collision, it could happen. Most people do not expect it to happen. I have carried bikes on the back of my car hundreds of times with no issues. That would have been my worst concern, save the exhaust. 116 degree temperatures do put a different snag on it. 80-90 dog would have been ok, so long as it wasn't inside the vehicle and parked. For those of us who have spent years with 2-40 air conditioning, it makes me wonder if some folks never been there. On a 90 degree day with two windows down and 40 miles an hour, your t-shirt will have sweat against the vinyl seat back, but you'll survive. Remember that temps in Iraq typically hit 130F, and dogs were used in Iraq, and some of their transports were probably not any better than this rig.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

There was NO REASON AS TO WHY THAT DOG WASN'T IN THE TRAILER!!! to bad a bunch of you who saw didn't block the driver and force him to pull over-yes I would have and why didnt the cops get there sooner since people were following the trailer-if you see this again next time report it the police(who just didnt care-have seen it with cops sorry to say) that it looks like a child is stuck in a crate and not a dog-cops will get there faster and take it more seriously.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

These people sound like they should go for a ride in strapped to a back of a camper in 116 degree weather in a resin box. There is no way for these people to even check on their dog. Wow where is their luggage i don’t see it with the dog it must be in their giant RV. You have room for the luggage in the Rv and not for the dog. What is in the plastic tub? Look how that is tilted. That is pretty sickening. Dogs who work in the desserts of Iraq are accustomed to the heat.

Nothing about this is okay. This should not be allowed.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

dojoson41 said:


> There was NO REASON AS TO WHY THAT DOG WASN'T IN THE TRAILER!!! to bad a bunch of you who saw didn't block the driver and force him to pull over-yes I would have and why didnt the cops get there sooner since people were following the trailer-if you see this again next time report it the police(who just didnt care-have seen it with cops sorry to say) that it looks like a child is stuck in a crate and not a dog-cops will get there faster and take it more seriously.


This is recommending false imprisonment and falsifying information during a 911 call. Both of which are felonies.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

selzer said:


> Well, in the bed of the truck or in the back, the dog is somewhat protected from flying debris, because of the vehicle itself is in the way. And that was an airline crate, which further protected the dog, much moreso than a wire crate. If people fly with a big dog, they can't be constantly checking to make sure the dog is ok. In fact a lot of dogs do die when being flown, if the climate control doesn't work. But as for back of pick ups, hunters have boxes for dogs in the bed of their pick ups that they use all the time. As for a rear end collision, it could happen. Most people do not expect it to happen. I have carried bikes on the back of my car hundreds of times with no issues. That would have been my worst concern, save the exhaust. 116 degree temperatures do put a different snag on it. 80-90 dog would have been ok, so long as it wasn't inside the vehicle and parked. For those of us who have spent years with 2-40 air conditioning, it makes me wonder if some folks never been there. On a 90 degree day with two windows down and 40 miles an hour, your t-shirt will have sweat against the vinyl seat back, but you'll survive. Remember that temps in Iraq typically hit 130F, and dogs were used in Iraq, and some of their transports were probably not any better than this rig.


An important note about the heat. Once the ambient temp is above the normal resting temperature of the dog (avg 101 F) brisk air movement actually makes the situation worse. It removes the cooler boundary layer of air trapped by the coat and replaces it with warmer air, causing the dog to heat up, just like a convection oven. 

No military dog would be transported in this manner. I have ridden in the back of a pickup just to get over a ridge or out of a bad situation, but every military vehicle used to transport soldiers in desert environments is required to have fully functioning life support (air conditioning). A mission will be immediately aborted if life support goes down in a vehicle and the length of the mission is beyond established acceptable exposure to certain temperatures. Air conditioned kennels are provided for dogs that can not live with the handler. If a situation comes up where there is limited space available with life support, the dog will be given precedence as they can not regulate their body temp as effectively as a soldier. 

As to the video, the only good solution is having the dog in the tow vehicle. The outside temp is too high to safely transport the dog outside. The rack on the rear of the camper is hazardous to the dog because of exposure to exhaust, debris, long term exposure to loud noises, potential injury during a collision, heat injury... Placing the crate in the camper itself is even more dangerous unless the AC will work during towing (it doesn't) and you have a way to monitor temperatures in the camper during transport.

Dog haulers have 12v AC units, are very small in volume compared to a camper, and are extremely well insulated. When the AC fails, dogs die, as happened to a VLK trainer in Texas. The trainer was fired and all their transport trailers were immediately equipped with high / low temp alarms.



Any suggestion that a civilian force a vehicle off the road is criminal in nature. Any suggestion that information should be falsely given on a call to police to ensure quicker response is criminal in nature. Always give accurate information so police can make a well informed decision as to what call takes precedence over another. 

I would attempt to make contact with the driver of the tow vehicle and suggest that the dog was in distress and that different accommodations should be made. I would also inform them that the police had been called.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@David Winners I was wondering if you saw the comments here about military dogs being transported. Lol.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Sometimes common sense is a rare commodity. 116 degree heat, strapped to the back of a big square box to block fresh air flow, ample supply of carbon monoxide rich - heated exhaust whipping up from the pavement, all while lacking water. Hopefully these people were just ignorant and not that dense. You can fix ignorance.

edit: The saddest part is that the dog will gladly take them back


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

David Winners said:


> An important note about the heat. Once the ambient temp is above the normal resting temperature of the dog (avg 101 F) brisk air movement actually makes the situation worse. It removes the cooler boundary layer of air trapped by the coat and replaces it with warmer air, causing the dog to heat up, just like a convection oven.
> 
> No military dog would be transported in this manner. I have ridden in the back of a pickup just to get over a ridge or out of a bad situation, but every military vehicle used to transport soldiers in desert environments is required to have fully functioning life support (air conditioning). A mission will be immediately aborted if life support goes down in a vehicle and the length of the mission is beyond established acceptable exposure to certain temperatures. Air conditioned kennels are provided for dogs that can not live with the handler. If a situation comes up where there is limited space available with life support, the dog will be given precedence as they can not regulate their body temp as effectively as a soldier.
> 
> ...


Once I had a litter in August, and my bitch was over-heated. I do not have air conditioning in my home. It was hot and she was inside but just miserable. I was taking her temperature and as it went up beyond 104, I used the garden hose under her belly to cool her down, and rushed her to the vet. The vet said I did everything right, except that when the coat gets wet it locks the heat in, so you need to put a fan on them besides just getting them wet. 

Well, I don't have to worry about transporting a dog that way, as I don't have the means to own an RV. I probably would transport a dog in the back of a pick up in a crate that was secured (tied down), if I needed to. Not all dogs do well with each other, and it would be possible injury in the bed of the pick up, certain injury within. But I am talking about emergency situations, like if the nuke plant went up. We have so many minutes to get our shtuff and get gone, because it would come this way rather than toward Cleveland. The plan is to go south. But how would I move 12 dogs? 3 travel ok in my back seat, and I might put a crate in the far back to hold another, and maybe I could put another dog in the front, and maybe not. The only other thing I might do is have my dad carry some in crates in the back of his pick up. Chances are he and mom would take their chances here. Chances are I would too. I can't imagine leaving some of my dogs and going with others. How do you pick? The Explorer would easily carry six dogs. Then I would just have to find some one to help me transport the others. The problem is no time. If Perry goes, we're in a world of hurt, and the mensas built it on a fault line.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Dogs in crates in truck beds. As I understand it, the best placement if you have to do this is smack up against the cab. That said, I know from personal experience that truck beds get very very very hot. The reason I have a crew cab is so that the dogs can ride inside in A/C and avoid the risk of death with airbag deployment during a wreck etc etc. Yes, they hav seat belt harnesses. I have in the past used tethers designed to center the dog behind the cab. 

Hopefully, the people have caught on that this is not good. I doubt that I am the only one who has done stupid things in my youth (and middle age and old age.)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

middleofnowhere said:


> Dogs in crates in truck beds. As I understand it, the best placement if you have to do this is smack up against the cab. That said, I know from personal experience that truck beds get very very very hot. The reason I have a crew cab is so that the dogs can ride inside in A/C and avoid the risk of death with airbag deployment during a wreck etc etc. Yes, they hav seat belt harnesses. I have in the past used tethers designed to center the dog behind the cab.
> 
> Hopefully, the people have caught on that this is not good. I doubt that I am the only one who has done stupid things in my youth (and middle age and old age.)


People lose their minds over this stuff, but think it is so kool when they have a GSD riding with them on a motorcycle. I want to smack people upside the head when they have babies/kids on riding lawn mowers, four wheelers, and such. But I was informed by the people on the criminal happenings facebook page for our county that I'm all wet and kids as young as 2 should be allowed to ride and drive motorized vehicles. I don't have a motorcycle, an RV, or a pick up truck to abuse my dogs with at present. The Equinox kind of sucks as a GSD carrier. The Explorer was much roomier, but the mileage sucked, and it had a quarter of a million miles on it. So I am kind of stuck with this vehicle. It does have AC, and the dogs don't seem to mind. But I miss not being able to have a pair of 400 crates in the back and kids and a dog in the back seat, and still a free passenger seat in the front.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

as an RVer I still say the dog belongs in the cab of the truck. If you can't fit the dog into the truck because humans take up all the space, then you should have gone with a motorhome instead. That way everyone rides inside.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

car2ner said:


> as an RVer I still say the dog belongs in the cab of the truck. If you can't fit the dog into the truck because humans take up all the space, then you should have gone with a motorhome instead. That way everyone rides inside.


As someone who drove across two provinces with three German Shepherds arguing like teenagers in the back seat of a two door Cobalt, I agree. Lol.
I have transported the dogs in their crates in the box of the truck, but it is never my first choice.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

for shorter trips to training and such, they have traveled in their Gunner crates in the back bed with proper air flow in warm weather and window covers in colder weather, but in temp extremes or long distances or city driving with a lot of bad air on multilane highways, the dogs are in the cab with us.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

David Winners said:


> This is recommending false imprisonment and falsifying information during a 911 call. Both of which are felonies.


ok gotcha so how about not sure if it is human or but something alive


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

This would've been in the 50s or early 60s. My grandparents would bring the kids and the cat to the cottage (about 3 hours away). 

At some point, my grandfather decided the cat would appreciate fresh air as they drove. So he build a 'rooftop box' and they stuck the cat in it and left home.

Got up to the cottage and a severely traumatized cat covered in its own waste. After that, the cat rode in the car.

But back to dogs - I have musher friends who haul dogs in dog boxes, but not in high heat. Or at the back where they're so exposed. That's pretty shocking.


----------



## TxGunslinger (Jul 17, 2021)

dojoson41 said:


> There was NO REASON AS TO WHY THAT DOG WASN'T IN THE TRAILER!!! to bad a bunch of you who saw didn't block the driver and force him to pull over-yes I would have and why didnt the cops get there sooner since people were following the trailer-if you see this again next time report it the police(who just didnt care-have seen it with cops sorry to say) that it looks like a child is stuck in a crate and not a dog-cops will get there faster and take it more seriously.


The trailer would be even worse. The drug should have been in the cab of truck. Pull behind travel trailers don't have built in generators. They have to be connected to electrical or a separate generator. I only know this because I have one. It would have been even hotter than the crate with no ventilation.


----------

